# Northern Michigan Reptile and Amphibian Rescue - Facebook page



## Kristina (Aug 18, 2012)

I have had this page up for some time, but it is lacking seriously in "likes." I really want to go more active with it, and post up daily pictures and facts about reptiles, care articles, etc. but honestly, with only a handful of likes, it seems kind of pointless.

If anyone would be interested in "liking" my page and helping spread the word, I would be very grateful. I don't often make shameless plugs of this type, but I really want to see this expand quite badly.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Northern-Michigan-Reptile-and-Amphibian-Rescue/169432929787100?ref=hl

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry, Kristina...I don't do Facebook. I have never been able to see the value of it.


----------



## wellington (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't do Facebook either, but I had my husband and son do it. Good luck


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 18, 2012)

Liked for you too! i have family up in that area. Nice to see someone from michigan haha


----------



## pennyw (Nov 22, 2012)

i liked your page kristina.. dont give up!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Nov 22, 2012)

LIKED!


----------

